# mplayer-skins only installing two of the many skins



## lucasreddinger (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi,

I installed mplayer on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1, which installed the dependency package mplayer-skins.

The pkg-plist for mplayer-skins shows many skins, but I only have two:


```
$ ls /usr/local/share/mplayer/skins/
Blue	default
$
```

Anyone know why this may have happened, and how I would best remedy it?

Of course, I could download and unpack the files manually, but I use BSD because I'm a neat freak. I'd like to use the package system (properly!).

Thanks!
Lucas


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you enable them all? By default only the default skin gets built.


----------



## lucasreddinger (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, I see. Sorry. I was using packages.


----------



## kpa (Jun 27, 2014)

These kinds of ports that naturally break into smaller units would benefit greatly if the subpackages feature was available.  It won't be though until the staging conversion of the whole ports tree is complete and the portmgr team can divert their attention to implementing subpackages. With subpackages all the skins included in this port could be created as subpackages by default and you could just install the skins you want and not even think about it.

The reason why it's now quite hard to achieve the same effect of subpackages with the existing ports infrastructure is that you'd have to create what is called a slave port. With subpackages all the information about the breakdown to subunits would be contained in the Makefile of the port.


----------

